

Guy Adds Boat Tail to Car, Increases MPG by 15% - qw
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/01/guy_adds_boat_tail_to_car_increases_mpg_by_151.php

======
Alex3917
You can get roughly the same MPG increase just by cutting off your side
mirrors, and you can still park after doing it. (You just need to mount a
couple cameras and an LED screen in front of the driver so that you can safely
merge.)

